# just sayin



## paintspill (Jun 13, 2011)

just have to say. i started making fountain pens and wanted one for myself but didn't want to use something sell-able, but when one finish screwed up i finally had a reason to fill one and use it, and i'm hooked. i love it. 
just sayin


----------



## nsfr1206 (Jun 13, 2011)

Great, aren't they?


----------



## SDB777 (Jun 13, 2011)

It's all the more important to have and carry a pen that you love for both reasons......

I wouldn't carry a pen that has 'flaws' or that I don't find pretty, beautiful, or what have you.  Make a masterpiece, and let everyone see it!!!







Scott (grapevine St. Charles this week) B


----------



## Dan_F (Jun 14, 2011)

Congrat's on discovering the one true path.  Now make few more nicer ones for yourself. 

Dan


----------



## rizaydog (Jun 14, 2011)

I haven't got into using a fountain pen yet.  But the guys have a point.  Make a masterpiece for yourself to carry.  When people see you with it, using it, smiling and having a wonderful time writing, they'll have to have one.


----------



## paintspill (Jun 14, 2011)

well maybe i should clarify a little bit. as all of you surely know, we see what others don't. most people don't see the flaws that you as a turner can see. i know i'm not the only perfectionist, my carry pen is definitely not a disaster, just not something i can demand top dollar for. i am proud to carry it and show it off. 

now don't get me wrong. now that i have developed a love for fountain pens, i just have to make myself more. definitely a burl, or some african ebony, maybe a cast, or, or, or, oh no....


----------



## jbswearingen (Jul 11, 2011)

I hate you people.  Now I want to turn and try a FP.

:biggrin:

I remember my parents buying my sister and me the "calligraphy kits" from the craft store when we were kids.  That was a disaster.  Not only was my handwriting back then absolutely horrid, but I couldn't figure out how to use the pen with out tearing the paper.

Let me get a few more of these cigars made and sold and I'll order some FP kits to try.


----------



## toyotaman (Jul 12, 2011)

I've seen alot of nice FP's on here but haven't brought myself to buy a kit yet. They are alot more expensive than my normal pen kits. The more of these I see, the more I want to make one. Where do you buy your kits from? Most of mine come from Penn State or Craftsupply.


----------



## ohiococonut (Jul 12, 2011)

Add me to the list of those who have never turned a fp. It's not that I don't want to but I write with a heavy hand and just don't see it working out. Plus I live in the country where the folks are really REALLY country. They're not so concerned with writing with style so much as just writing it down. They would be just as satisfied with charcoal from the end of a burnt stick after a hog roast writing on a cigarette pack or scribbling in dirt. I'd be extremely lucky if I ever sold one. I witnessed two women talking in the parking lot one day and one of them wanted the others phone number. Neither had a purse ergo, no pen. She wrote her number down on the other womans dirty car window with her finger. Yep, we're laid back for sure.

Don't get me wrong, I love the country but when a guy at the grocery store whips out his pen knife to sharpen his teenie tiny pencil so they can keep track of how much they're spending, it's a pretty good indication.

I may turn one just for the satisfaction anyway. Come to think of it, I'll probably be the only one in my county that has one! :tongue:


----------



## Andrew_K99 (Jul 12, 2011)

I just made my first FP last night, a Jr Gent II.  And all I can say is I should have done it sooner!!  They look 10 times better (as the nib makes it look fancy) and write really really nicely!  I'd highly recommend making a FP to everyone on the forum!!

AK


----------



## Fibonacci (Jul 12, 2011)

I made one on request, but she wanted to ink it and tune the nib herself, so I did not get a chance to try it.

I just got a set of executives from CSUSA yesterday (one RB, one FP) so I am excited to try those for myself.


----------

